# New moon spotted doeling!! Names???



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

So I just put a deposit down on this beautiful ADGA buckskin Nigerian Dwarf doeling with gray moonspots! She is coming out of Michigan and she's got some great milking lines behind her. So now I need a barn name that matches this unique little girl. I'm usually pretty good with coming up with names but she has me stumped! The only name I've found that I'm kind of fond of is Pidge (short for Pigeon). Other names I've thought about are Glamour, Birdie, Anabelle, and Dove. (I don't know why I'm stuck on bird related names lol! ). So let's see what ya guys got! Thanks!! -Amber


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I don't know about names, but she's adorable!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Honey
Sweet Pea
Moon
Annie



Do you know what her registered name will be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Luna
Blue Moon
Moon Angel (her forehead spot looks like an angel with its wings expanded)
Little Dove (OK, so the angel is really a dove?)


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Her registered name is Rez Ridge Bahama Breeze. But I couldn't really come up with anything I liked from it. I like kinda of odd/unique names


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What about Baja? Short for baha-ma?


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

rebelINny said:


> What about Baja? Short for baha-ma?


didn't think of that one! Although I think Baja sounds more boyish IMO. Cute though!


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

Pixie 
Poppyl
Latte since she's Carmel color


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The only bird name that came to mind is "tweety bird"


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What about just calling her Breezy? I did think that Pigeon kinda fit her though cause she has that coloring they have


----------

